# Indemnités repas



## Couleurcafe (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'aurai besoin de conseil pour le tarif d'un repas mais uniquement le plat chaud, personnellement j'ai proposé 3euros  en me basant sur les Blédichefs que la maman me donnait pour le repas que pensez-vous de ce tarif?   entre la préparation la cuisson etc........


----------



## Pioupiou (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Le tarif me semble bien bas.

Pour info en cantine le prix de revient moyen est de 8€ en 2019.
Qui se décompose ainsi
4€ salariés
2€ aliments
1,20€ frais de fonctionnement électricité, eau....
0,80€ investissement équipement.

sachant qu'il bénéficie de tarif de gros que la mairie va subventionner une partie du prix aux familles.
Pour ma part j'ai opté pour un pourcentage de MG
soit le repas 3.86 x 100% =3.86€
le gouter 3.86 x 40%= 1.54€
soit 5,40 la journée.
A chaque réévaluation du MG le cout du repas est réévalué automatiquement comme l'entretien, ce qui me permet de suivre l'inflation.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Il faut raisonner en forfait journalier repas. ( comme pour le fisc).

Et au besoin, faire une grille évolutive, car les loulous grandissent, leurs besoins aussi.

Je suis du même avis que Piou-Piou.

Dans le forfait il y a :
La matière première et son coût (plus qu'évolutif en ce moment).
Le temps de préparation (lavage, épluchage, cuisson, transformation). (transformation = réduction en purée par ex)
Le temps de cuisson, Le temps de lavage.
L'usure des contenants, des ustensiles.
Les énergies qui servent à préparer le repas, à stocker le repas, à laver.
L'eau parfois nécéssaire pour cuire le repas.
L'eau bue.
La reflexion pour l'élaboration des repas, le temps passé aux courses. 
Les "ajouts", beurre, huile, sel, poivre, épices, condiments etc.

Si avec tout çà (j'en ai sûrement oublié), vous arrivez à un coût journalier de 3€, avec un repas du midi complet - voir sur les carnets de santé les quantités nécéssaires), eh bien j'en doute.

Là, on va être mini à 4€ et c'est mini mini..

Bonne journée.


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

ainsi donc à 5€ on comprends pourquoi je peux affirmer ne pas faire de benefice sur cette somme. 
Je l'ai déjà dit, ici il y a plus de 15 ans notre animatrice ram face à ce sujet recurrents faisant polemique nous a demandé de participer à une étude qu'elle a menée en lui communiquant tous nos ticket de caisse durant plusieurs semaines ains que la composition familliale et le nombre d'accueillis concernés par ces repas. A l'époque à 4.90€/jr/enft en moyenne selon les AMs et ce qu'elles proposaient elle n'avait pas encore inclu ni le pain, ni l'eau. Alors stop à la sous évaluation des repas des enfants!


----------



## Couleurcafe (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes j'entends bien toutes vos réponses mais moi je fais que le plat chaud ou froids l'été, le PE me fourni les laitages et le dessert (compotes fruits etc.....)?????


----------



## Nantaise (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci Métal, j’ai copié votre réponse, très reasonable et tout détaillé.
Je suis à 3.50 repas + goûter... je donne aux petites le même chose que je cuisine pour ma famille alors jai pensée que de qualité et portions pas au temps à préparé ni utilisation de électricité etc


----------



## Griselda (9 Juillet 2022)

Couleur café, je t'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop ton fonctionnement: si je m'occupe du repas je le fais en entier, c'est pourquoi je ne prends en charge les repas des petits que s'ils sont complètement diversifiés, qu'ils n'ont plus besoin de lait pour completer leur repas.
Fiscalement, de plus, cela t'obligerait donc à déclarer à la fois la somme payée par les PE (les IR) + la valeur de ce qu'ils te donne pour leur enfant en avantage en nature.
Si c'est toi qui gère aussi le dessert, tu peux plus facilement proposer des fruits fraîchement préparés (ce qui est qd même la meilleure des raisons de proposer de faire les repas) alors que si ce sont les PE qui le porte ce doit être prêt à l'emploi c'est à dire épluché, coupé... nettement moins bon si ça été fais la veille plutôt que 10 minutes avant de servir. D'ailleurs nombre de collègues font payer plus cher les IE si les PE choisissent de porter les repas car il y a forcément de l'usure de materiel et du nettoyage en plus qui sinon n'est pas remboursé car les IR doivent rembourser ça aussi.

J'ai eut il y a quelques années une PE qui tenaient vraiment à ce que son enfant ne mange QUE des dessert bio, ce qui n'a jamais été ma façon de faire (il peut y en avoir ms pas obligatoirement, ça dépend), surtout à l'époque où on en trouvait pas forcément au super marché et surtout pas au même prix. Elle m'a gentiment demandé si je consentais l'effort d'accepter qu'elle me porte ses yaourts sans pour autant descendre mon prix de IR car elle avait conscience que c'était son choix à elle, pas le mien. C'est ce que nous avons fait. J'aurais pue craindre que la manœuvre n'était qu'une vilaine tentative de négociation de mes IR mais du tout car je n'ai pas eut besoin de discuter de ça.

Pour moi, quand je m'occupe des repas je le fais complètement ou pas du tout mais pas entre les 2.


----------



## Griselda (9 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise, si tu profite de préparer les repas pour les petits, pour en préparer AUSSI pour ta famille, tant mieux pour toi mais c'est bien du temps de travail. Sans compter qu'en tant qu'AM si tu décide de les prendre en charge tu es tenue à respecter scrupuleusement l'équilibre alimentaire, la fraîcheur, la diversité car tu le fais alors en tant que professionnelle.
Quand nous faisons à manger QUE pour nous et notre famille nous pouvons réutiliser les restes de la veille ou manger 2 jours de suite les mêmes biscuits etc. En tant qu'AM, quitte à avoir un peu de gaspillage tu devras préparer suffisamment pour que les enfants ne manquent pas (on ne sait pas à l'avance quel appétit ils auront), proposer des fruits frais chaque jours et différents (du coup la pastèque ou l'ananas aura intérêt à plaire aussi à ta famille sinon tu vas en jeter pas mal!), les paquet de biscuits en sachets fraîcheur (plus cher) pour ne pas ouvrir un paquet de 12 qui ne seront pas entièrement consommés en un jour et ne pourront pas être re-présenté le lendemain etc... 
Voilà pourquoi avec l’expérience je dis et j'affirme que c'est ma famille qui éventuellement mange comme mes accueillis et non l'inverse. Et si ce que je prépare pour mes accueillis ne convient pas à ma famille c'est bel et bien double travail.

Il y a quelques années, quand je laissais le choix aux PE, j'en ai eut 3 ou 4 qui avaient choisi de porter les repas et en effet les fruits frais était rares parce que trop compliqué à préparer à l'avance et gaspillage trop important pour un seul enft, souvent les purées était strictement les mêmes durant plusieurs jours de suite, sans parler du paquet de gâteaux de 12 qui devait être terminé avant que l'enfant ait le droit à un autre paquet sauf que si le 1er jr il en mangeait bien 2, dès le lendemain ce n'était plus qu'un seul et avec soupe à la grimace chaque jour qui passe car nul doute que le paquet même très bien fermé c'était pas top... Pour la PMI si c'est le PE c'est OK, si c'est l'AM c'est non: pas d'économie sur le dos de l'enft, en tant que pro petite enfance.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Juillet 2022)

Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Bonsoir à toutes j'entends bien toutes vos réponses mais moi je fais que le plat chaud ou froids l'été, le PE me fourni les laitages et le dessert (compotes fruits etc.....)?????


Je ne prépare plus pour mes accueillis ce n'est pas de mon fait car cela ne me dérangeait nullement ... mais en tout cas c'est le repas et goûter en entier point barre ! bizarre votre façon de faire mais chacune fait comme elle le souhaite ...


----------



## Nantaise (10 Juillet 2022)

Oui, pour moi c’est possible que mes deux accueilles ( pour 3 eme : sa maman ramène) mangent comme ma famille., les choses que je / mon mari cuisine chaque soir... les parents sont au courant et puéricultrice aussi.

« respecter scrupuleusement l'équilibre alimentaire, la fraîcheur, la diversité car tu le fais alors en tant que professionnelle »
Aucune soucie ici.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise a dit: 


> Merci Métal, j’ai copié votre réponse, très reasonable et tout détaillé.
> Je suis à 3.50 repas + goûter... je donne aux petites le même chose que je cuisine pour ma famille alors jai pensée que de qualité et portions pas au temps à préparé ni utilisation de électricité etc


Bonsoir, bien sûr que si, puisque les proportions sont plus élevées.  Et on passe plus de temps à cuisiner pour 6 que pour 2 ou 3. C'est mathématiques.


----------



## Nantaise (10 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi c’est mieux à faire le repas pour 7, que juste pour 5 et après séparément différents choses pour 2 petites....


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'aurai besoin de conseil pour le tarif d'un repas mais uniquement le plat chaud, personnellement j'ai proposé 3euros  en me basant sur les Blédichefs que la maman me donnait pour le repas que pensez-vous de ce tarif?   entre la préparation la cuisson etc........


bonjour, perso c'est repas complet ou rien, je demande 3€ le repas et 1€ le gouter, les cantines je n'en tient pas compte car il faut compter le personnel, le local et autres, ce qui n'est pas le cas chez nous. bonne journée


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise a dit: 


> Merci Métal, j’ai copié votre réponse, très reasonable et tout détaillé.
> Je suis à 3.50 repas + goûter... je donne aux petites le même chose que je cuisine pour ma famille alors jai pensée que de qualité et portions pas au temps à préparé ni utilisation de électricité etc


bonjour, pareil je cuisine pour ma famille et je fais en sorte qu'il m'en reste pour mon ou mes accueils donc juste la matière 3€ ça passe large vu ce qu'il mange, et + de 5€ jours gouter compris hors de question vu qu'on le déclare aux impôts je resterai toujours en dessous du taux impôts. bonne journée


----------



## T204 (16 Juillet 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le tarif me semble bien bas.
> 
> ...



Compter comme une cantine ? pourquoi pas un restaurant aussi ? tu payes des salariés toi quand tu cuisines tu as un commis? tu loues ta cuisine ? non parce que la cantine tu comptes que tu dois payer les salariés et le local qui n’appartient pas forcément à l’école. Mais si toi tu te compte ton salaire dans le repas 😅 alors que les PE te payent déjà pendant l’heure ou tu fais à manger c’est du vol pur et dure. 
Et au faites pour mon fils la cantine est à 2,70€ par jour et 90% des produits viennent et son préparer par le boucher charcutier avec des produits locaux. 
Donc bon 8€ la cantine même au lycée c’est 5,50 🤣


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

T204 a dit: 


> Compter comme une cantine ? pourquoi pas un restaurant aussi ? tu payes des salariés toi quand tu cuisines tu as un commis? tu loues ta cuisine ? non parce que la cantine tu comptes que tu dois payer les salariés et le local qui n’appartient pas forcément à l’école.


pourquoi tu as eu ta maison gratuitement? tu paye bien un loyer? ou un crédit? le matériel pour stocker l'alimentaire tu l'a eu gratuitement? le temps de course, le transport c'est gratuit aussi pour toi ??
et le temps que tu passes a préparer le repas en dehors de l'accueil c'est gratuit aussi??


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

T204 a dit: 


> Et au faites pour mon fils la cantine est à 2,70€ par jour et 90% des produits viennent et son préparer par le boucher charcutier avec des produits locaux.
> Donc bon 8€ la cantine même au lycée c’est 5,50 🤣


et oui le prix de revient c'est bien 8€ mais, comme une grande partie est subventionnée par l'état, ça permet de baisser le prix du repas....


----------



## T204 (16 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> pourquoi tu as eu ta maison gratuitement? tu paye bien un loyer? ou un crédit? le matériel pour stocker l'alimentaire tu l'a eu gratuitement? le temps de course, le transport c'est gratuit aussi pour toi ??
> et le temps que tu passes a préparer le repas en dehors de l'accueil c'est gratuit aussi??


je crois les parents payent des indemnités journalières pour le matériels la consommation d’électricité et le reste. Le repas ne doit comprendre que t’es ingrédients et c’est tout. Sinon c’est beaucoup trop facile. Entrée plat dessert goûter. Point final. Pour ton temps de travail quand tu le fais c’est tes heures que les pe payent déjà, et ensuite pour la consommation électrique le matériel ça passe dans les indemnités journalières. Non parce que faut pas oublié quelque chose aussi, les pe n’ont pas d’aide pour ça, ni pour les indemnités journalières. Et ne sont pas n’ont plus augmenter avec l’inflation. Donc oui pour moi de compter autre chose que t’es ingrédients c’est du vol


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Juillet 2022)

Qu'elle agressivité.....
Ne pas oublier que ce forum est un lieu d'échange courtois. 
Pour les subventions des cantines c'est nos impôts donc vous payer plus que vous le pensez.
Enfin si votre tarif vous convient tant mieux je n'y voie pas d'inconvénient car chacun est libre (de perdre de l'argent ou pas).
Bon week-end ensoleillé !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Juillet 2022)

T204 a dit: 


> je crois les parents payent des indemnités journalières pour le matériels la consommation d’électricité et le reste. Le repas ne doit comprendre que t’es ingrédients et c’est tout. Sinon c’est beaucoup trop facile. Entrée plat dessert goûter. Point final. Pour ton temps de travail quand tu le fais c’est tes heures que les pe payent déjà, et ensuite pour la consommation électrique le matériel ça passe dans les indemnités journalières. Non parce que faut pas oublié quelque chose aussi, les pe n’ont pas d’aide pour ça, ni pour les indemnités journalières. Et ne sont pas n’ont plus augmenter avec l’inflation. Donc oui pour moi de compter autre chose que t’es ingrédients c’est du vol


Bonjour

Non, pas du tout vous faites une erreur, ou bien vous ne savez pas évaluer un tarif repas.
Non, il les IE ne prennent pas en compte les énergies nécéssaires, pour l'élaboration des repas, c'est un coût supplémentaire dont il faut bien tenir compte.
Du vol ?
Ce mot est très fort. Vous ne savez pas ce que vous dites.
Que vous ne soyez pas d'accord c'est une chose, mais on essaye juste de vous expliquer le principe d'évaluation du coût d'un repas.

1 : l'achat des matières premières (dont nous payons la tva je vous le rappelle).(dépenses energie carburant) Temps.
2 : le lavage de ces matières premières (dépense EAU) + TVA
3 : le stockage de ces matières premières (stockage au frigo) ou dans des boîtes, placard .(dépenses énergétiques électricité) + TVA
4 : élaboration des repas dans le respect des besoins nutritifs recommandés. (travail supplémentaire, ok on peut le faire pendant la sieste)
5 : épluchage, transformation, etc.. (usure des ustensiles)
4 : cuisson. (dépense énergétique, gaz ou électricité)+ TVA
5 : transformation : usage de mixers, etc (éléctricité)+ TVA
5 : lavage des ustensiles utilisés, cuillères, assiettes verre etc. (dépense énergétique eau , gaz, électricité).+ TVA
6 : recyclage des contenants (taxe ordures ménagères - dont certaines payent à la levée ou au poids).+ TVA

En aucun cas, les indemnités journalières d'entretien ne prennent en charge ces dépenses liées au forfait journalier repas. Je vous rappelle @T204, que les services fiscaux estiment au minimum le forfait journalier 2021 à 4.95€.

Que les parents n'aient pas d'aide pour nourrir leurs enfants, c'est encore une autre histoire, en général, ils percoivent aussi l'allocation enfant. En plus de la cmg (aide médiane 298€ + 95 € de crédit d'impôt), + aides éventuelles de leurs employeurs. X 2 (oui c'est possible).

Nous n'allons quand même pas travailler gratuitement.
Ton idée d'indemnité journalière qui compensent ces dépenses est fausse, dans ce cas, il faudrait demander moins à un parent qui fournit le repas, qu'à un autre dont tu te charges de préparer le repas.

A la rigueur, on peut faire passer l'usure des ustensiles des enfants dans les IE.

Quand aux aides pour la nourriture des loulous, faut pas pousser non plus, beaucoup de parents vont souvent les fasts foods, et le tarif d'un repas enfant est sûrement bien plus élevé, c'est quoi 5€ /6€ ???

Réfléchis quand même à la question, car franchement tu n'as pas conscience de la réalité.  Mais alors pas du tout.
L'estimation du coût d'un repas, c'était un truc qu'on apprenait à l'école. Je pense que celà ne se fait pas, et c'est bien dommage.
Tu serais sans doute surprise.

Bon week-end.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Juillet 2022)

Dans cette jolie énumération, j'ai oublié de mentionné tout ce qui peux être ajouté au repas, sel, épices, beurre, huile, etc....
Tout celà s'évalue. Surtout au tarif où ces ingrédients sont vendus désormais.


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Juillet 2022)

Pour info  @T204 
2 .70 n'est pas le prix de revient du repas mais celui après  étude de ta situation familiale qui peut varier d'une famille à l'autre la mairie ou la communauté de communes prenant le restant à sa charge donc avec tes impôts.


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

T204 a dit: 


> Compter comme une cantine ? pourquoi pas un restaurant aussi ? tu payes des salariés toi quand tu cuisines tu as un commis? tu loues ta cuisine ? non parce que la cantine tu comptes que tu dois payer les salariés et le local qui n’appartient pas forcément à l’école. Mais si toi tu te compte ton salaire dans le repas 😅 alors que les PE te payent déjà pendant l’heure ou tu fais à manger c’est du vol pur et dure.
> Et au faites pour mon fils la cantine est à 2,70€ par jour et 90% des produits viennent et son préparer par le boucher charcutier avec des produits locaux.
> Donc bon 8€ la cantine même au lycée c’est 5,50 🤣


Le temps de prépa des repas se fait hors temps de travail, normal que ce temps soit payé quand même.... l'esclavage a été aboli


----------

